# Avicularia versicolor



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are some photos of one of my Avicularia versicolor 









































































Kev


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

They are gorgeous 
I cant wait for mine to get like that


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that the large boy or the small boy?? He's lovely


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

stunning pics..40d is a bad ass camara what flash are you using?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

If he is an adult male, PM me if your interested in a 50/50 loan as I'm looking for a A. versicolor male for my female.


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Becky said:


> Is that the large boy or the small boy?? He's lovely


thats the small bot thats most recently matured 



macro junkie said:


> stunning pics..40d is a bad ass camara what flash are you using?


at the moment im using the built in flash , ive not had the camera too long , i do have a centon ring flash for it though but just havnt got around to doing some tests shots with it 



Incubuss said:


> If he is an adult male, PM me if your interested in a 50/50 loan as I'm looking for a A. versicolor male for my female.


he is an adult male , he already has someone lined up to go to , but once they are done with him your welcome to use him for 50/50 

Kev


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Sharpman said:


> he is an adult male , he already has someone lined up to go to , but once they are done with him your welcome to use him for 50/50
> 
> Kev


Cheers mate, let me know when he is available.


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

OK will do


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice versi! I want mine to stay a sling tho.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

:flrt: he's lovely.. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah.. he's the pressie from me then :lol: Typical that it's male!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Stunner, here's mine.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

very nice kev ^^ loving the colors XD


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks all 



Becky said:


> Ah.. he's the pressie from me then :lol: Typical that it's male!


 well you know how my luck goes , chances are it would be male 



Prettyjoby said:


> very nice kev ^^ loving the colors XD


Thanks Emma , do you still have any spiders ?


----------

